# Milking Supplies?



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

I posted this in the Dairy Diaries and did not get any suggestions. I need some recommendations please. I need a list of things I need to start milking. I have two NDs and will be milking for home use, specifically drinking and cheese making.

What do you recommend and where do you get your supplies? I have read some negative things about Hoegger.

I am planning on making a teat wash with essential oils, I found some recipes on here.

Thanks!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

The main thing you need to milk is a good, seamless, stainless steel bucket. I ordered the starter kit from Caprine Supply. It had a bucket, strip cup, strainer with filters and some bacterial spray. All of which I have used. You can go to caprinesupply.com and ask them to send you a catalogue. 
Unless you are one of the lucky few with a very tame goat who will just let you milk anywhere you need a milk stand with a stanchion to hold their head.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I recently got my first goat in milk, kinda by surprise, so I didn't have anything specifically for miking. I miked into mason jars, then folded a milk filter (bought at feed store) into a funnel to filter the milk. I cool and store my milk in mason jars as well. Cool it in a large pot of icey water with some frozen water bottles. 

Since my goat is a nigerian nubian cross, I wasn't getting a ton of milk, so this method works fine for me. The jars are great because I can hold them in one hand and milk with the other in case the goat decides to dance a little. The small mouth, compared to a bucket, means less hair and dirt falling in. 

I use baby wipes to clean her udder, though I would love to do warm soap and water when I have a better set-up.

I just bought a second goat in milk, and she came with a nice stainless steel bucket, among other things, but right now I am just more comfortable with the jars, though I am now using quart jars for both girls, instead of the pint ones I started out with. When I start dealing with larger volume, I will probably start using the bucket though.

And oh yeah, milk stand is a must for the two goats I have. They'd be gone as soon as the food is gone, if not sooner, if not for the stanchion.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I use a stainless steel stock pot for my alpines that would be to big for nigi's but any pan out of your kitchen will work


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I got the smallest milking pail from Jeffers I could find. Still too tall for my nigis. Walmart had a stainless seamless bowl I use. I milk into it and pour into the pail that's in a ice water bath so it cools quick and if my bowl gets knocked over I don't loose all my milk. I make my own teat wipes. I use a canning funnel and a reusable coffee filter and pour into mason jars for storage. I also found stainless steel little condiment cups at Walmart I use for strip cups. They work well for dip cups too. I also have a BBQ brush I use to 'paint' some bag balm onto the udder when I'm done.


----------



## Charmedbychickens (Apr 20, 2015)

What are strip and dip cups? Sorry. Total newbie here.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

A strip cup is a cup with a fine mesh strainer. You squirt a bit of milk into the strainer to check for chunks and blood and such in the milk.
A dip cup is anything you use to dip teats after milking. Generally with some antiseptic solution.


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for your responses. I didn't even think about the height of the bucket! I have one pretty short girl with a big udder so I will definitely look for something low.

Glad to know that I don't have to spend much money on supplies.

Thanks!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I spent maybe 30 bucks on my essentials. Most expensive was the milk stand. And my goats obviously.


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> I spent maybe 30 bucks on my essentials. Most expensive was the milk stand. And my goats obviously.


I had built a stand years ago to shear my pygoras. Yes the goats have been the most expensive part!

Has anyone set up an area in their garage to milk? Since I just have the two I am re-thininkg building a shed to milk in and clear a spot in the garage. This way I have electricity, it is quite, and keeps us warm in the winter.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

At our old place, we didn't have room inside the garage, but we had the milk stand set up under the deck right beside the side entrance to it. It was really convenient, especially since I just had to walk 15 feet to a sink if I needed to wash something.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

By the way, Hoegger's is having a sale on seconds on their milk pails and totes http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Clearance/.


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Cleaned out a spot in the garage. Made the stand smaller, it was way too long. 
Nonna tested it out for me. I know I will be making some changes but at least it is in there!

I have no idea why this picture is upside down.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks pretty good


----------



## Mokhles (May 28, 2015)

Hi, 

I recommend you to keep milk in the stainless steel pots.








Thanks


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

That stand is so cute! I am always tempted to get some NDs just for the cutness factor. I see you have chip board for the floor of the stand. That will be nice for not slipping but will soak milk right up. I have been molking for years but still regularly get milk on the stand even if it's a little. (Or a lot, like how I spilt a quart jar full yesterday). When milk soaks in it will stink and degrade that floor over time. I have a piece of tectured lenolium on mine that works great and not too slippery. I recommend sealimg the floor witn paint or something or putting something over it. 

Maybe you were already planning on that.

One of the main considerations for what you milk into is how well you can sterilize it. Stainless steele is great but pollished stainless steele is the best because it has a smoother surface so less bacteria can be in the tiny scratches. That's why plastic isn't a good idea...its not going to be very clean. Glass works great also.


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

melbah1 said:


> That stand is so cute! I am always tempted to get some NDs just for the cutness factor. I see you have chip board for the floor of the stand. That will be nice for not slipping but will soak milk right up. I have been molking for years but still regularly get milk on the stand even if it's a little. (Or a lot, like how I spilt a quart jar full yesterday). When milk soaks in it will stink and degrade that floor over time. I have a piece of tectured lenolium on mine that works great and not too slippery. I recommend sealimg the floor witn paint or something or putting something over it.
> 
> Maybe you were already planning on that.
> 
> One of the main considerations for what you milk into is how well you can sterilize it. Stainless steele is great but pollished stainless steele is the best because it has a smoother surface so less bacteria can be in the tiny scratches. That's why plastic isn't a good idea...its not going to be very clean. Glass works great also.


I do plan on putting something over the MDF. It is actually pretty slick and since I have two FF I predict a lot of dancing around and I don't want them to slip and get hurt. I was thinking of even a thin rubber mat that can be removed and washed. Still figuring that out.

I bought a stainless steel bucket off of Jeffers but after getting it I know it is too tall for one of my does. I found an old stainless steel bowl in the kitchen, it is polished and I think it will work great.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have used SS bowls in the past. A wide mouth mason jar works well too.


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

luvmyherd said:


> I have used SS bowls in the past. A wide mouth mason jar works well too.


Have those too! Just have to buy some things to strain the milk. I was looking at a SS canning funnel and strainer.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You can find lots of great (and sometimes conflicting) advice on milking on this sticky note at the top of Dairy diaries. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f183/8-1-08-proper-way-handle-milk-104998/

As for me, I was able to buy an inexpensive enamel pot with a lid, so I snagged that to milk into until I can find a deal on some good stainless steel. It's working great. I clean with lemon scented anti-bacterial wipes from Wmart. They don't irritate the girls and they're great for cleaning my hands between does. However, even with only two milkers we go through ALOT of wipes, so I'm considering making homemade teat wash instead. I use Fight Bac spray on their teats after milking and I use an udder balm when they get chapped or sore.

I store my milk in Mason jars with plastic lids and mark the dates on top with masking tape (easy on, easy off and cheap).

I was blessed by being gifted with a milking stand. I love it! If you don't have one, I would recommend it as a worthwhile investment! Mine is sized for full saized goats, so my hubby made a little platform O can put on/take off for my Nigerians. Works great! I also have the little clip on feed bucket that goes on the front of the stand.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I strain through cotton cloth. I do not like polyester filters. I wash them in bleach and rinse them in vinegar and store them in ziplock bags. A canning funnel with the cloth under it, over a jar works well.


----------

